# Microsoft's Bing goes live early



## RootbeaR

"It might still carry a 'beta' tag, but Microsoft's bizarrely-named Bing search engine is up and running, a couple of days earlier than expected."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/42654/140/

http://www.bing.com/


----------



## RootbeaR

"If you want to add Microsoft's new search engine in the quick search box for your favorite browser, we've got you covered."
http://lifehacker.com/5273923/search-bing-from-your-browsers-quick-search-box


----------



## Jason08

I haven't tried it yet, but maybe in the coming days I will.


----------



## deandude1196

Bing looks like its copying google in more ways than one.


----------



## deandude1196

Bing stands for But Its Not Google


----------



## coolTechno

bing is great.. but will find it hard to compete with google as they have sort of a monopoly


----------



## deandude1196

I dont think Bing is that great. I like Google better. As for the monopoly, if your talking about the Google towers over Bing monopoly, then I agree. BUT Microsoft does have a up side. They advertise there Search provider, have people that use their OS. (Not too many though) BUT Google has an up side too. They have the people that use their search provider that might decide to stay. As for me, I like to use Google. I think that Google is much better (at least right know. They have room for improvement). I also think that Bing copied Google's idea of having a Images, Web, etc. They just put it on the left not top. I also think that Google does alot better in terms of searching than any other. (Yahoo, Bing, Windows Live, Ask) 

I also think that Microsoft knows that there slipping, and so there trying to regain there footing. BUT again there trying to do it with there own shoes, but another shoes Soles, and Tread.


----------



## Beta19

So, did Bing replace Windows Live Search?


----------



## AnkaBiz

Bing seems to be using the same software below...

Could anyone tell me why www.anka-biz.pl is not indexed till now? New "bing" product issue? I've added it, but not effects.

Website www.intercomax.pl I added some months ago is indexed ok.


----------



## RootbeaR

DorianVonRichter said:


> So, did Bing replace Windows Live Search?


Yes


----------



## AnkaBiz

Hello,

Any tip how to index WKRUK website: www.anka-biz.pl ?


----------



## RootbeaR

"When Microsoft launched its new Bing search engine recently, we didn't really know what to say about it. Some of us felt like Microsoft was trying to win the last battle against Google, rather than looking ahead to the next one; others pointed to pieces saying that Bing seemed more about knocking off Yahoo than Google, which it looks to have already done; others still pointed to all the next great search engines that have emerged over the years, and failed to unseat Google (remember Cuil?). But none of us mentioned Microsoft's apparent efforts to grab lots of search traffic by making Bing better at delivering porn results. There's been a minor flap over the way Bing displays videos in search results: users can access videos directly from the Bing site, and play a thumbnail version of them by putting their mouse over a preview image. This means that companies, schools or anybody else who wants to block the porn with web filters would have to block Bing completely (Microsoft has given a workaround, but it's pretty cumbersome)."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090608/0953565164.shtml


----------



## AnkaBiz

my website: www.anka-biz.pl is not a porn website. Maybe someone from Microsoft will replay... or do You know how to opent ticket to them?


----------



## deandude1196

Microsoft Vice of Operations probably doesnt know what there doing. They keep it all to themselves. Do this do that then here is the final project. They could do alot better if only they would talk together.


----------



## AnkaBiz

oh Yes, they opened forum but noone from Microsoft view it... I work with Microsoft products at work...


----------

